# Como conectar el mute del Amplificador con stk4192



## panchod (May 11, 2009)

Hola quisiera saber como conectar el mute de este integrado ya que lo hice pero me falta  eso nomas,probe en ponerle una resistencia de 10K con una en serie de 120K a masa pero no funciona si alguien lo sabe desde ya muchas gracias.........................


----------



## xavirom (May 11, 2009)

Hola, si lo conectás directamente a masa, deja de funcionar el mute, es decir vas a tener salida de audio.


----------



## zaiz (May 11, 2009)

panchod dijo:
			
		

> ... ,probe en ponerle una resistencia de 10K con una en serie de 120K a masa pero no funciona si alguien lo sabe desde ya muchas gracias.........................



Es que no va a masa... Sí lleva las R de 10k y de 120k, pero *debe ir a -Vcc.*
Y además te faltan otros componentes.

Mira el diagrama.

Saludos.


----------



## xavirom (May 11, 2009)

Mirá es simple, si querés utilizar el mute como lo indica el fabricante, respetá el circuito de aplicación que lo que hace es "callar" la salida de audio durante unos instantes en el momento del encendido, observá el datasheet que dice que la tensión del mutting debe estar entre  -2 a -10V, si no querés utilizar el mute, conectalo a masa.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 29, 2015)

se puede dejar también sin conectar? segui el pcb que da el fabricante pero solo tengo audio en un canal y al medir la resistencia de 56k de las entradas en un canal me mide los 56k y en el otro (el que no se escucha)mideo 0 .
si mido entre la terminal 12 y 1,2 me da los valores de 1154 y 678.
entre la terminal 12 y los pines 18,17 me da los valores 1146 y 670.
esto con el integrado fuera del circuito al montarlo sucede lo mencionado con las resistencias de 56k de las entradas y solo meda audio en un  canal


----------

